# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  Технические замечания в работе форума.

## Sanych

*Сюда пишем о всех замеченных технических проблемах и недостатках форума.*

----------


## Serj_2k

аватар не ставицца, картинка в подпись аналогично ))

картинка с белазами не очень. уж лучше панорамку города ...

смайлы ...

----------


## Vanya

с картинкой готов помочь (если надо конечно) , но токо к среде

----------


## Sanych

аватары и подписи исправлены с картинкой будем думать, очень возможно что это не окончательный вариант 
на счёт отсутствия больших букв знаю. работаю над этим.

----------


## Sanych

Заглавные буквы исправлены.

----------


## Stych

Спойлер на картинку не ставиться. 
На главной странице внизу, про рефералов надо поправить, как они правильно все таки пишутся.
Жаловались на чат, что очищает окно сообщений через некоторое время.
Все пока.

----------


## Stych

[spoiler][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][/spoiler]

Виш чето не получаеццо.

----------


## Sanych

Да не надо тянуть спойлер оттуда, берите вторую ссылку с верху и всё.

----------


## MOHAPX

когда в чате к кому то конкретно пишешь переводит в личку (имя не появляецца в строке)

----------


## Akasey

Саныч говорил что это вроде дополнения какого-то

----------


## Akasey

Саныч когда смотриш статистику Тор 5, чтоб посмотреть на 10,20, 30 пользователей, ошибка выскакивает.

----------


## Sanych

Посмотрим, что со статиситкой

----------


## Пацаваца

Почему нет раздела "Здоровье"?

----------


## Pasha_49

При регистрации пользователя, в указании даты рождения, в феврале стоит 30 дней, ограничение может до 29 поставить?

----------


## Sanych

Ники то же разные бывают. Был чел с ником там примерно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Может юноша какой, первый раз на форумах вообще. Написал номер договра от Байфлай. Кто его знает? Вон есть девушка в нике написаны имя и фамилия. Без всяких понтов. Ну и хотелось бы позвать человека, обратиться к нему как-то по быстрому. И если у него ник - .29 это одно, а если 25234523525235223 то совсем другое. Да и хочет чел явно быть на форуме, тот которого удалили вчера, зарегается по новой.

----------


## Sanych

> Саныч, а действия модераторов? Так и не оговорены конкретно. Может, по приходу цифрового ника слать ему в личку сообщение о нарушении правил форума и отсылать к тебе ник менять?


Значит так. Если пользователь с таким ником зарегистрировался и ответил в какой-то теме, значит модер темы шлёт ему сообщение на смену ника. Нет модера  в ветке, значит супер-модер шлёт сообщение. А с теми кто зарегистрировался и не видно, не слышно, я сам буду разбираться.

----------


## Pasha_49

А может добавить ещё в голосовании, функцию чтоб переголосовать. А то мнение изменилось, а голос изменить не могу.

----------


## Sanych

Это получается надо делать - многократное голосование. Не известно к чему приведёт, начнут опросы плясать туда-сюда. Но если ещё пользователи будут просить то же самое, то сделаю.

----------


## Marusja

> Может, сделаем традицией? Но не для всех! А за заслуги перед отечеством, так сказать?


Я только за

----------


## Akasey

хорошая идея, своеобразное поощрение получается. Я *за*

----------


## Властелин

Почему то статистика больше, чем на пять не работает?

----------


## Sanych

Да, не работает.

----------


## fIzdrin

Sanych,как репу повышать,кнопки спасибо я не вижу,
а на плюсе кроме нуля больше них т.е ничего.

----------


## Sanych

Когда наберёш 10 сообщений на форуме, всё увидиш.

----------


## Sanych

А зачем? Думаеш картинка большего размера, ускорит загрузку страницы?

----------


## Banderlogen

> А зачем? Думаеш картинка большего размера, ускорит загрузку страницы?


Я думаю, что:
1. Для гостевого доступа byfly аватарки не критичны.
2. Ограничение на размер картинки в килобайтах можно оставить, а изменить только ширину-высоту.

----------


## Sanych

А мне и так нравиться

----------


## Banderlogen

> А мне и так нравиться


Ну я кагбэ тоже в первую очередь думаю о себе, а не о каких-то сетевых редисках, увы.
Просто собирал аватарку специально для этого форума, а из-за ограничения размера текст почти не разобрать. И тут-то подумал я о всяких юзверях, которым может быть интересно, что там написано.
При чуть большей ширине текст разобрать можно.
Причем увеличение максимального размера аватарки до 175 пискелей не повлияет на форматирование страницы, т.к на данный момент в той области пустое место.

----------


## Sanych

С сегодняшнего дня максимальная ширина высота аватара  175 пикселей.

----------


## Sanych

Полноценно работать со спасибо можно только начиная с 10 сообщений на форуме. А иначе просто будет запись и ноль репутации добавлено. Вот они и серые.

----------


## Sanych

Астерикс, так и было, так и должно быть. А F5 по твоему для чего пишут? Обнови страницу, и увидиш личку новую. От Армии там ни чего не зависит. Это в самой игре отключили отправку сообщений в личку.
А раздел переименуем.

----------


## Sanych

Никак. Просто ещё раз пробовать, я попробовал, с первого раза нашёл.

----------


## Sanych

Не могу пока ни чего сказать. Я пробовал через ИЕ, Опера и Мозилла с учётной записи своей, модератора и обычного пользователя. Всё прекрасно добавляло. Единственно что не находит - Лёша, но возможно это из за того, что ник был изменён после регистрации.

----------


## Sanych

Там разговор про Лёшу начался. Я ж ему когда ник менял, не умничал и писал весь русскими буквами. А когда не может найти и предлагает перейти к списку пользователей, надо переходить. И там выбирать нужный ник. Его автоматом добавит так, как он написан.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Ник *в поиске* нужно писать такими же символами, какими пишется сам ник. У вас даже старокорейский разрешён на форуме.


Не обязательно писать, можно тупо скопировать. С твоим работает, не переживай. Не работает с некоторыми другими. И фишка в том, что в поиске обычном находит, а в игноре не находит.




> Покажу на примере:
> 
> Ник: BiZ111.
> на каком языке написана:
> 
> B - мальтийский
> і  - английский (Ямайка)
> Z - латышский
> 111 - на любом


На будущее: как не корячься, а и на английском (Ямайка), и на латышском, и на мальтийском, и на английском (США) коды символов B, i, Z одинаковые.

----------


## Sanych

Есть, но с кодировкой проблеммы

----------


## Akasey

Сложно разобрать надписи под репутацией, если можно изменить, то поправьте цвет шрифта.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Там нет выбора цветов. Отображается инфа при наведении мышки на полоску.

----------


## vova230

Может убрать антимат? Работает он из рук вон плохо. Лучше без него.

----------


## Sanych

Да без проблемм, можно и убрать. Хорошо бы другие высказались по этому поводу.

----------


## Stych

Не надо убирать. Необходимо удалить из него те элементы, на которые в нормальных словах чаще всего ставятся звезды и всё.

----------


## fIzdrin

я тоже против этих звезд в нормальных словах

----------


## Sanych

В общем пока кое-чего убрал, но оставил включённым.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Вопросик по:  Управление вложениями --> Ограничения по типам файлов
1) Тип  файла jpg-это что за формат? И какой прогой можно получить формат jpg из jpeg? У меня в  ACDSee он идёт вместе с jpeg.
Спрашиваю,потому что максимальный размер файла у него больше.
2) Какие у него максимальная ширина и высота? (а то там прочерки стоят).
3) Уже по всем форматам: если файл будет больше допустимых размеров,он не загрузится или авт. уменьшится и загрузится?

----------


## Akasey

По моему, просто некоторые программы позволяют видет расширение из трёх букв, а некоторые из 4, поэтому jpg и jpeg одно и тоже.
Если грузиш картинку, то лучше грузи не через вложения, а череж фотохостинг, потому что на форуме размеры загружаемых изображений небольшие.
Если файл будет больших размеров, то тебе выдаст ошибку.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Не смог зайти сегодня утром в чат; похоже, он не в порядке.

----------


## vova230

Заметил одно неудобство.
На форуме есть пометка новых сообщений (приклееные листики). Так вот они похоже живут своей жизнью. Нпример я просмотрел тему, значит они должны исчезнуть, но не исчезают. Некоторые темы я не смотрел, но листики через некоторое время пропадут, буд-то я смотрел тему.
Может можно как-то отладить это?
На других форумах я замечал, что даже если не появляешься долго, то непрочитанные темы так и остаются помеченными как непрочитанные. Это очень удобно. Сразу видно, где есть что-то новое.

----------


## Sanych

Никогда не замечал такого. Надо проверить будет. Я всегда при входе жму - Новые сообщения. А потом - Навигация - Все разделы прочитаны или в низу под разделами - Все разделы прочитаны. И всё.

----------


## vova230

> Никогда не замечал такого. Надо проверить будет. Я всегда при входе жму - Новые сообщения. А потом - Навигация - Все разделы прочитаны или в низу под разделами - Все разделы прочитаны. И всё.


А если просто визуально оценить, не нажимая на новые сообщения? Это конечно не проблема, но так удобнее, мне так кажется.

----------


## vova230

> Мне очень нравится опция "Новые сообщения". Полезная кнопочка, особенно для модератора. Пусть будет.


Так я не против. Кнопочка полезная, хорошо работает, пусть будет.
Я про то, что будет красивше, когда заходишь на форум и вот тебе сразу все видно, где что новое есть. Хорошо, удобно. А то получается что вроде как есть фишка, а работает кривовато.

----------


## Sanych

Я пока отслеживаю это дело. Не отмечаю темы как прочитанные. Вроде всё показывает. Но если так и происходит, то это беда движка. И тут уж включением или отключением какой-то опции не исправить.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Подскажите, куда лучше кидать фотки и материалы, дабы
поболее хранились. На Мегашаре, мне кажется, быстро удаляют.

----------


## StrekoZZa

Уважаемый Админ  !!

Только сегодня была забанена раза 3. И раньше такое бывало )).
При входе на страницу тоже наблюдаю сообщение, что в чате я забанена. До введения пароля. 
Заранее спасибо ))

----------


## Sanych

Посмотрю что там за беда.
И чатом могут пользоваться только зарегистрированные пользователи которых узнал форум. Если вы ещё не зашли на форум под своим ником, чат будет не доступен.

----------


## VirDignus

уважаемый Админ. обнаружил багу в настройках чата, разность кодировок
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
проверял в Огнелисе и IE

----------


## Sanych

Это не есть бага. Это есть лень админа  Потому как всё руки до туда не доходят.

----------


## VirDignus

> Это не есть бага. Это есть лень админа  Потому как всё руки до туда не доходят.


ну про лень админа, знакомая песня, сам такой ))))each:

----------


## Banderlogen

Может быть объявить определенные требования к максимальному размеру банеров? Хотя бы до 200 кбайт, что и так много.

----------


## Sanych

Логично. Но баннеры в левом ряду, это баннерообменная сеть. Там не я диктую условия.

----------


## BiZ111

почему такой скудный онлайн здесь? Даже администрация не работает, в каждой теме вижу по флуду. У людей нет желания здесь проводить время. Работайте.

----------


## Sanych

Тут обсуждается техническая сторона. А он-лайн дело сложное. Бывает форум из 10 толковых пользователей продуктивнее 100 болтунов ни о чём.

----------


## Pasha_49

Хотелось бы видеть ссылку "Цитировать выделенное". Заметил на этом форуме [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Мне то же))

И не вижу я на том форуме - "цитировать выделенное". 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

Снизу слева, под инфой пользователя.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Саныч верни назадраздел спорт что-нибудь для остального типа Развитие... хз....в разделе бардак

----------


## Sanych

Так Спорт вроде ни куда и не пропадал.

----------


## Banderlogen

Хотельсь бы видеть вместо смайлов  и 
Следующие -  
Так красивше будет, наверное. 

И стиль оформления какой-нибудь новый, а то JungleBook по ширине фиксирован, а romancetalk глаза чего-то режет.

Спасибо.

----------


## Sanych

Подумаем над этим. А стили далеко не все русифицированны, поэтому и выбор такой. Да и время надо на всё это опять выделить да поработать.

----------


## Akasey

> Так Спорт вроде ни куда и не пропадал.


Саныч есть *"Спорт, Здоровье, Имидж"* сделай подразделы (я имел в виду)

----------


## Sanych

Так устроит [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ??

----------


## vova230

Есть мысль. Будет лучше, если в центральной колонке на главной странице форума вместо слов " Последнее сообщение" указывалась тема, где это сообщение было.

----------


## Sanych

Возможно и лучше. Но не всё так просто. Это надо опять лезть в шаблоны и там править. А изменить это какими либо быстрыми кнопками нельзя. Да и сам хак называется - альтернативное отображение последнего сообщения. Под это он и создан. Вот так вот.

----------


## vova230

Есть форумы где за отсутствие 2-3 месяца на форуме могут и простого пользователя ликвидировать.

----------


## HARON

Да и за месячное отсутствие можно! А если это СМ?)))

----------


## Banderlogen

> Предлагаю добавить в Правила форума пункт про модераторов. Если модератор отсутствует на форуме долгое время (скажем, 2-3 месяца) без объяснения причин, он автоматически переводится в разряд обычных пользователей.


Вот это я поддерживаю! Мне всего ничего оставалось  Месяца 2-3. 

Пользователей удалять не стоит вообще, но, надеюсь, до такого и не дойдет.

----------


## Akasey

> Предлагаю добавить в Правила форума пункт про модераторов. Если модератор отсутствует на форуме долгое время (скажем, 2-3 месяца) без объяснения причин, он автоматически переводится в разряд обычных пользователей.


 дисциплина должна быть, её не может не быть...

----------


## Sanych

Хоршо, хорошо. Добавим. Раскричались уже 
Я за этим слежу. Если кто не заметил Паца-Ваца к примеру уже давно не модер.

----------


## Irina

А у меня не замечания у меня СПАСИБО всем. Форум похож на семью. Оч приятно бывать здесь.

----------


## Sanych

Нету такой возможности, пока по крайней мере.

----------


## fIzdrin

у меня вопрос,что такое (последнее сообщение от NA) на главной странице.
еликаеш на это сообщение а там совсем другие ники,кто такой этот NA)

----------


## Sanych

Это ник написанный кирилицей

----------


## Vanya

у меня такое вот...не то чтобы замечание, а просьба  можно как нить это обозначение смайла h.i (hi) переименовать, например, в :h.i: (без точки между эйч и ай)?
напрягает немного, особенно когда большие статьи постишь

----------


## Sanych

он  итак без точки по середине.

----------


## Banderlogen

> он  итак без точки по середине.


Имелось ввиду чтоб работало только хай, заключенное в двоеточия.

----------


## Sanych

Я понял. Сделаем

----------


## Alex

У меня вот какой Саныч вопрос. Почему некоторые сообщения объединяются в одно - не всегда они подходят по смыслу,не всегда уместны. Вот в теме Рождество добавление не совсем уместно - лучше если это было бы отдельное сообщение и в его добавить фото президента с римским папой. Или я не прав? Проще запретить увеличиваться счетчику сообщений,если они следуют друг за другом.

----------


## Sanych

В опциях выставлено время 1 минута на объединение сообщений. Если сообщение было добавлено позже чем через 1 минуту, они не будут объединены.

----------


## Akasey

> В опциях выставлено время 1 минута на объединение сообщений. Если сообщение было добавлено позже чем через 1 минуту, они не будут объединены.


 Саныч больше поставь, думаю 1 минуты маловато...

----------


## ignat

> Саныч больше поставь, думаю 1 минуты маловато...


а какая разница????

----------


## Sanych

Что бы боты не флудили если прорвуться. Ну а больше минуты то же пользователям лишние напряги.

----------


## fIzdrin

ну,наконец-то

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Gena

Не открывается _Список подписок_ в _Моем кабинете_:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## брюNETка

У меня вопрос по страничке "completed". Что такое, пути избавления. Есть ли пободное чудо в Фаерфокс Мозилле?

----------


## Banderlogen

> У меня вопрос по страничке "completed". Что такое, пути избавления. Есть ли пободное чудо в Фаерфокс Мозилле?


А можно скрин?

Я просто не знаю что за "completed" такое

----------


## Akasey

почему в ветке, которую я модерирую, я не могу полностью удалить сообщение?

----------


## Sanych

Таковы настройки форума. Так во всех ветках.

----------


## Akasey

так иногда удаляются, тогда это что?

----------


## Sanych

Это админ значит удалил. То есть это сделано для окончательного волевого решения. Когда начинаются споры, за что удалили, я там ни чего такого не писал. Приходит админ и смотрит кто там и чего писал. и сам решает что далать дальше.

----------


## Akasey

не, Саныч, при удалении есть строка полное физическое удаление, после которой пост полностью удаляется

----------


## Sanych

Свой если только.

----------


## Akasey

хз, но вроде нет.

----------


## Sanych

Есть ещё сами глюки движка. И тут уж ничего не поделаеш. Вот смайлы к примеру. Некоторые не видны постоянно. А почему так происходит, хз

----------


## fIzdrin

в моем кабинете,после изменить фото,написано фото отсуствует/я его удалил/а в профиле все равно висит,и подпись я отредактировал,а в профиле осталась старая.

----------


## Vanya

фото может по размеру\весу\формату не подходит...а подпись поменяется, на многих форумах такая проблема

----------


## Sanych

Кэш браузера почисти

----------


## SDS

Сделайте раздел(подраздел) - Строительство или Стройка или ещё как....
Строители всегда нужны!!!
Еврейские "кризисы" скоро закончатся, в городе строителей почти как машиностроителей , мы всегда будем восстребованы -вопрос за какие деньги...
А пока бы неплохо было чтоб информацией обмениваться

----------


## Sanych

Создай тему во флудилке, какие проблемы???
Можеш в раздел "Объявления" в нужной рубрике объяву подать.

----------


## Banderlogen

Гродно заблочен -> баннеров нет
ТВ по гостю на форуме не пашет. Хотя на страничке геймпленет работает.

----------


## Sanych

Разберёмся. Причину блокировки гродненского ни кто не знает?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Форум всего 500 метров, и это НЕЧТО пусть идёт в утиль.


У бестхоста чейчас нет тарифа на 500 Мб по гостю. На тарифе Старт 1000 Мб.
Удалить всегда успеется.

----------


## Sanych

> У бестхоста чейчас нет тарифа на 500 Мб по гостю. На тарифе Старт 1000 Мб.
> Удалить всегда успеется.


У нас тарифный план "Визитка" на 500 Мб.

----------


## vova230

Поиск работает криво. Забил в поиск слово, а он выдал кучу сообщений в которых этого слова нет и в помине. Слово было Гродно.

----------


## Sanych

Это глюк движка. Придётся мириться.

----------


## BiZ111

Теперь он отвечает на любой запрос следующим:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*XP SP3, Opera 10.1 Final*

----------


## Sanych

А эта проблема наблюдается при использовании скина - cars

----------


## vova230

> А эта проблема наблюдается при использовании скина - cars


Короче нефик спрашивать. Думай сам или спроси у людей.

----------


## BiZ111

> А эта проблема наблюдается при использовании скина - cars


А может вовсе отключить его? 
Есть личности, ну, в общем, с завышенным ЧСВ (Бандерлоген в теме), но как выходило абсолютно были дизориентированы, когда исчезали подсказки. Где что в каком разделе понятия не имеют  Остальные, без проблем.
Со скином неплохой ход =)

Будут ли введены звания на форуме. Вот, темка была, "армия форума". Там обсуждались лычки всякие. будет ли что-то подобное в ближайшее время?

----------


## Banderlogen

> А может вовсе отключить его?


Или просто поставить вторым, а основной старую (не знаю, может и сейчас так).

В самом скине, видать. проблема в том, что он для немного другой версии форума создан...

----------


## vova230

Надо бы ограничить как-то размер подписи, а то уже наблюдаются подписи крупнее, чем само сообщение.

----------


## Sanych

> Ещё предлагаю ограничить размер картинок, выкладываемых в чате. Одно дела смайлы или небольшой размер, а если большой - будьте любезны - ссылку.


Нет такой опции в настройках. Картинки либо есть либо нет. Всё.





> Если человек пришёл на форум и написал пару сообщений, их что, нужно сразу же бесследно удалить?


Тот флуд в теме про "Заражённый компьютер" удалил я лично за флуд. Потому как - "Остапа понесло". И объяснять тут было уже не чего.

----------


## Akasey

предлагаю тему *18 и старше* перенести в раздел *Флудилка*, т.к. к разделу *Чувства* она не относится.

----------


## Alex

> т.к. к разделу Чувства она не относится.


Поддерживаю

----------


## Irina

Я тоже за

----------


## Sanych

Яволь, майн фюрер!!!

----------


## Akasey

Слишком хорошо, тоже плохо. Поэтому предлагаю оставить так как есть.

----------


## Irina

1) *Взаимоотношения*
2) *Философия чувств* это если в чувствах оставлять))
3) *Память о прошлом* чтоб для всего)))
4) Предлагаю назвать - *Мы такие разные*

----------


## Irina

Предлагаю* Новости интересные факты и мнения* из кругозора изъять и поставить отдельным подразделом или разделом . А то не всегда просто эту тему найти.
И в теме Юмор темы такие как фото-юмор, анекдоты и т.д., в которых постоянно отвечают, сделать важными, чтоб они всегда были в начале списка.

----------


## Sanych

> И в теме Юмор темы такие как фото-юмор, анекдоты и т.д., в которых постоянно отвечают, сделать важными, чтоб они всегда были в начале списка.


Если в теме ответили, она автоматом станет выше всех. Так что в этом нет смысла.

----------


## Sanych

Определитесь, а потом конкретно скажите - какие подразделы нужно добавить.

----------


## Akasey

Уберите смайлы новогодние, март месяц на улице!

----------


## Sanych

А их и так убрали. Оставили чуть для полноты картины.

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, добавь пожалуйста в Чувства раздел "он+она" и тогда в него можно отправить и измены и почему мужчины не слушают советов женщин и т.д.

----------


## Sanych

Сделаем - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## multiarc

```
1||1268959700||1.7.82.26||do=viewsubscription||[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Windows NT 5.2; U; ru) Presto/2.5.22 Version/10.51
Warning: file(./logfile_worms.txt) [function.file]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in [path]/includes/init.php(298) : eval()'d code on line 80

Warning: fopen(./logfile_worms.txt) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in [path]/includes/init.php(298) : eval()'d code on line 105
Error Opening Logfile.
```

Список подписок в моём кабинете.

Попытка отписаться приводит к той же ошибке:


```
1||1268960055||1.7.82.26||do=removesubscription&return=ucp&t=4||http://zhodino.besthost.by/usercp.php||Opera/9.80 (Windows NT 5.2; U; ru) Presto/2.5.22 Version/10.51
Warning: file(./logfile_worms.txt) [function.file]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in [path]/includes/init.php(298) : eval()'d code on line 80

Warning: fopen(./logfile_worms.txt) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in [path]/includes/init.php(298) : eval()'d code on line 105
Error Opening Logfile.
```

Попытка подписаться на любую тему тоже плачевна :


```
1||1268960194||1.7.82.26||do=addsubscription&t=826||http://zhodino.besthost.by/showthread.php?t=826||Opera/9.80 (Windows NT 5.2; U; ru) Presto/2.5.22 Version/10.51
Warning: file(./logfile_worms.txt) [function.file]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in [path]/includes/init.php(298) : eval()'d code on line 80

Warning: fopen(./logfile_worms.txt) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in [path]/includes/init.php(298) : eval()'d code on line 105
Error Opening Logfile.
```

----------


## Sanych

Потому как подписки отключены

----------


## Sanych

С 19.3.2010 подписка на темы включена.

----------


## Akasey

предлагаю пересмотреть некоторых модераторов: Монарх и Пацаваца. Освободите их места, они всё равно тут не бывают, может кто из пользователей захочет вести эти разделы.

----------


## Akasey

боишься за свои владения???

----------


## Sanych

> предлагаю пересмотреть некоторых модераторов: Монарх и Пацаваца. Освободите их места, они всё равно тут не бывают, может кто из пользователей захочет вести эти разделы.


Паца уже давным давно не модер. Про Монарха пересмотрим.

----------


## Evil

По никам везде и зовут, а если люди дружат, то можно и по именам, в правилах это не обязательно прописывать.

----------


## Banderlogen

Оу. Да это комендантский час!
Не надо так жестко регламентировать, что аж мне у человека нельзя будет по имени назвать и как вчерашняя пьянка/гулянка/[другое] прошло.
Если что-то ведет к конфликту, то бан будет за конфликт, вот и все дела.

----------


## Banderlogen

Другой выход? Закрыть форум - конфликтов не будет.
Предлагаю оставить все как есть.

----------


## Sanych

Что бы не было напрягов, предлагаю упростить правила до двух пунктов.
*1.* Админ, СМ и модеры всегда правы.
*2.* Если ты считаешь что они не правы, смотри пункт 1.

----------


## Akasey

Может уберёте военные смайлы? а то как на параде

----------


## vova230

Пусть будут. Интереснее

----------


## Akasey

поковырялся в нете, отобрал немного интересных смайлов, если есть возможность применить что-нибудь из этого [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

оценим

----------


## Sanych

Опция - Новые сообщения, как было замечено неоднократно, работает не корректно. Показывает что сообщений нет, хотя их может быть предостаточно. Так что, те кто ориентируется только по опции - Новые сообщения, для подстаховки нажимайте - Соообщения за день.

----------


## .29

> Опция - Новые сообщения, как было замечено неоднократно, работает не корректно. Показывает что сообщений нет, хотя их может быть предостаточно. Так что, те кто ориентируется только по опции - Новые сообщения, для подстаховки нажимайте - Соообщения за день.


Или еще раз нажмите на "Новые сообщения".

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

Неплохо было б если бы на мыло приходило уведомление, что в теме где вы подписаны есть новое сообщение.

----------


## Sanych

Когда подписываешся на тему, там сразу есть опция выбора оповещения.

----------


## BiZ111

Статистика пользователя отображается не в полном виде (только две страницы)

# Найти все сообщения от *****
# Найти все темы, созданные *****

----------


## АВИАТОР

Просьба сделать окно ввода текста в чате побольше

----------


## JAHolper

Сделаем после праздников.
ЛС тоже починим.

----------


## vova230

Кстати, если переехали на другой хостинг, то можно было предупредить пользователей через почту. А то два дня пытался зайти и не мог, пока не додумался поискать яндексом форум Жодино.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Кстати, если переехали на другой хостинг, то можно было предупредить пользователей через почту. А то два дня пытался зайти и не мог, пока не додумался поискать яндексом форум Жодино.


У меня зашло по старой ссылке =/

----------


## JAHolper

Так старые ссылки работают.
Хотя признаю, проблемы с ними немного были.

----------


## Mouse

У меня предложение сделать прокрутку смайликов в окне чата. А то сразу все не видно.

----------


## vova230

Поддерживаю

----------


## JAHolper

Слишком большое соотношение *сложность : польза* =)

----------


## vova230

А может тогда сделать чтобы они открывались в новом окне, как в расширенном режиме ответа? Тогда точно все будут видны. Или сделать и так как сейчас и в окно, по выбору например правой кнопкой?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Попутно вопрос:  почему в этой теме так

----------


## JAHolper

*АВИАТОР*, исправил, спасибо что подсказал.

----------


## Mouse

При добавлении изображений, в расширенном режиме - при использовании скрепки - не отображает фотки

----------


## JAHolper

Спасибо, исправил. 
И даже исправился баг с открытием картинки в быстром просмотре.

----------


## .29

Тег [s] бы. Хорошая штука.

----------


## JAHolper

Добавил

----------


## Mouse

Я не могу загрузить гиф- картинку. Сервак его в джипег перегоняет сам

----------


## JAHolper

Может она размера больше чем надо? Покажи пример, что загружал. Вот у Авиатора [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] загрузилась.

----------


## Mouse

Да, по весу перебор был))

----------


## Mouse

Не совсем уверен что это ошибка. Но, когда поменял стиль с cars на обычный, увидел уведомление о получении публичного сообщения (а сообщение было послано 3 дня назад). До этого не замечал (получал уведомления только о ЛС). Так и должно быть?

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Поставь "получать уведомления на майл" и все проблемы

----------


## JAHolper

ну да, на карсе уведомления не показывает, потом попробую разобраться...

----------


## Carlen

Может я не туда пишу. Но хотелось бы чтобы прямо с главной страницы попасть на карту города. Мне думается это пригодится и постояльцам и новичкам, особенно из других мест.

----------


## JAHolper

Может у кого есть карты хорошие Жодино?

----------


## Sanych

Старая только:

----------


## Mouse

В чате время поправить бы)

----------


## JAHolper

Жду критику =)

----------


## Mouse

Меня не пускает((( не могу залогинится. То ли я оператора поменял,  то ли это заговор!ПС. а не, узнал. только не сразу показал, что я авторизировался.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ого, добавление репутации сразу +100. Как-то бы надо информировать (особенно, постоянных пользователей) -_-

----------


## JAHolper

ого, это случайно как-то поменялось само 
Исправим)

----------


## Настя

Ну, вот - я не успела и порадоваться  Думаю, это был бы отличный подарок к Новому году - подарок-сюрприз, так сказать. Эх...  С Новым годом!

----------


## JAHolper

Ну в общем-то хз, там сейчас стандартные настройки... У кого большой вес репутации, тот много прибавляет, у кого маленький - мало. А вес зависит от времени регистрации, количества сообщений и собственно репутации.

----------


## Carlen

что-то пусто тут стало, а я уже стал привыкать к нему как к чему-то родному

----------


## JAHolper

Думаю, это такой своеобразный период в жизни сего ресурса.

----------


## гость

Мдя, умер сайтик, теперь уже, похоже, окончательно. Только Коля кому-то всё пишет
  какие-то тарифные планы )))   Эх, жаль, жаль.

----------


## JAHolper

Вы, сударь, не в той теме плачетесь)

----------


## гость

Mr_Vinni .... Супер-модератор ==>  Последняя активность:  03.07.2012 ...   хе-хе ...  ***  .....   *** сайтику )))

----------


## JAHolper

снят

----------

